# back protection?



## bigandtall1984 (Jul 28, 2013)

I broke my back at 16 and as I get deep in to sports like snow boarding and long boarding the conversion of spin protection keeps up between me and my friends . I'm starting think its not a bad I idea . I'm a giant of man 6'6" and 300 pounds . So keeping that in mind I'm wondering If any one uses one and could recommended a good brand . Weather its better to go full back and chest or should I just protected my spine . And also keep in mind I'm looking to really push my self out side my comfortable zone 

Cheers 
Bigandtall


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Hey

Back protection is much like the whole helmet situation was a few years ago, i also broke my back... TWICE...

The 1st time i fell down some stairs, the second was over a kicker that a small child had ski'd across the front of that threw me off while i was in the air...

The thing is, a back protector doesn't really protect your back the way a helmet protects your head, and a helmet doesn't really do the job as well as you would think either...

Anyway, my way of thinking, is after breaking my back, i didn't wear protection, i always knew i wanted some, and should wear some, but didn't, then i fell on some rollers on an SBX course, HARD... Cracked 5 ribs broke 1... So i looked long and hard, and ended up with something called Forcefield body Armor.

I have chest and back, but it is soft protection, and the idea is that it goes hard on impact, and it is pretty comfortable as well, but it is heavy and makes you sweat, so after a while i would just think, well i'm chilling today why bother. Then i cracked 2 more ribs... So i wore it religiously, until i broke my back again.

The 2nd time i did my back was a compression, absolutely no back protection would of helped as i landed sitting on my arse while sitting up straight, and it compressed until cracking L2 in the base of my spine...

I thought long and hard about what i do, how i protect and what the risks are, and i also invested in in some carbon fibre back protection... The Sweet Grinder... This is much lighter, more comfortable to wear, goes on everyday without fail unless i know i am riding hard then i wear the Forcefield...

Chest does worry me when i am not wearing the Forcefield, but i find i ride in a way that if i am going to fall i fall backwards, not sure why but i just don't fall forwards as often when wearing this... Haha

Helmet as i said, does a good job but the brain inside still move even if a helmet hits, so i bought a helmet with a MIPS system to help even more...

We are ALL going to fall and hurt ourselves when out trying new stuff on the snow, that is part of the sport, but being prepared for some pain, and being prepared to avoid some pain make the difference between being laid up, and being able to ride again tomorrow...

Just my thoughts...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I hardly ever fall, but wear helmet and back protector anyway. Groomers here are pretty full and a crash _could_ happen and I like to know that if shit happens, at least spine and head are protected as good as possible. I (and actually all guys of my pack) wear a Dainese back protector when I don't ride with a backpack with integrated backprotektor. It's a good trade off, light and you don't run hot, doesn't hinder freedom of movement, so why don't wear one? 

I got one after an out of control rider crashed into me while I was sitting at the margin of a groomer taking a rest and hit my back with the edge, broke a spinous process. That's many years ago. The back protector didn't have one single impact since then. But I'm so used to wearing one, I feel naked if I forget it.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

neni said:


> I hardly ever fall, but wear helmet and back protector anyway. Groomers here are pretty full and a crash _could_ happen and I like to know that if shit happens, at least spine and head are protected as good as possible. I (and actually all guys of my pack) wear a Dainese back protector when I don't ride with a backpack with integrated backprotektor. It's a good trade off, light and you don't run hot, doesn't hinder freedom of movement, so why don't wear one?
> 
> I got one after an out of control rider crashed into me while I was sitting at the margin of a groomer taking a rest and hit my back with the edge, broke a spinous process. That's many years ago. The back protector didn't have one single impact since then. But I'm so used to wearing one, *I feel naked if I forget it*.


Down Chomps, down!


----------



## Chdgarcia (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi guys! Need your advice. I need to buy some back and chest protection. I broke 2 ribs last year and I also want to protect my back.

What do you think about this items. Please keep in mind that where it's hard to find especific snowboarding products.

Thanks!!!!!!!!!
Christian

Protector Dorsal Acerbis Comfort Linea Nueva Stanleymoto - $ 1.100,00 en MercadoLibre

Pechera Fox Lc Proframe Rockstar Motocross - $ 1.800,00 en MercadoLibre

Protector Dorsal Serio Acerbis Cross/ Enduro - Palermo Bikes - $ 1.146,00 en MercadoLibre


----------

